# feeding scorpions mealworms



## dazbuzz (Feb 14, 2007)

ok just got some mealworms but the things keep running away from the scorpions or burrowing under the substrate. is there a way to stop em running around? like pulling of their legs like i do my crickets?.


----------



## Vermis (Feb 14, 2007)

I used to feed a few mealworms to my emp.  Most of the time it took them when they were dropped, or waved on tweezers, in front of it's nose.  If any got away for whatever reason, it usually dug them up and devoured them later.

But, yeah - disappearing mealworms can be irritating.  If the scorps don't take them straightaway, you could try putting them in some kind of dish or tub that the worms can't climb out of, but which the scorps can get in and out of easily.  I haven't tried that myself, though.

Or... just wait until the scorpion's a little hungrier.  I've done plenty of that.


----------



## Brian S (Feb 14, 2007)

I have said this a hundred times before. I cant get scorps interested in meal worms. So naturally my comment will be to stick with crickets and roaches.


----------



## dazbuzz (Feb 14, 2007)

well so far my scorps have just ran away from the mealworm i put in there. now i'm creating a small plastic dish to put em in.


----------



## quiz (Feb 14, 2007)

I feed my desert and emps a super mealworm (mealworm for 3rd instars).  With my emps, my girl will usually use the tweezer to hold the feeder and let's my emps grab the super mealworm from the tweezer .  For my desert scorpions, I just drop it in their enclosure and they will eat it when they're hungry.


----------



## Brian S (Feb 14, 2007)

Ed, you are probably the only one I know that could probably feed those wretched things to about any scorp you have LOL


----------



## dazbuzz (Feb 14, 2007)

why do you hate mealworms so much?


----------



## EAD063 (Feb 14, 2007)

Plastic dish won't help much ...either will be too low to contain the worms or too high for the scorp to reach down into it...  (tried it) lol.   I hate meal worms... pain in the butt.. I say crickets and roaches too... meal worms are for lizzards... lol


----------



## Selenops (Feb 14, 2007)

I have never been able to entice any scorpion under my captive care to take a mealworm. 

Sometimes my smaller ones would run from them. 

And when I set the mealworm beside larger ones the response seemed to be, "What? What!"


----------



## P.jasonius (Feb 14, 2007)

Mealworms can, sometimes, after burrowing into the substrate, burrow into your scorpion...


----------



## Selenops (Feb 14, 2007)

P.jasonius said:


> Mealworms can, sometimes, after burrowing into the substrate, burrow into your scorpion...


Never heard of that. Something to keep in mind. 

It amazes when I see pics of peoples Buthids with claws full of mealworms and feeding on them. 

The greatest reaction I have gotten is the scorpion does make a grab for the mealworm and then instantly rejects it and withdraws with what appears repulsion.


----------



## Brian S (Feb 14, 2007)

dazbuzz said:


> why do you hate mealworms so much?


My scorpions show no interest in them, not to mention I hate the burrowing wretching so and sos LOL


----------



## zilch (Feb 14, 2007)

imho, drop them in when they're really hungry. if it still doesn't work, slice it in half and leave it on a flat rock. that works for my australis


----------



## quiz (Feb 14, 2007)

Here's my A.crassicauda dancing with super mealworm








Here's my A.bicolor video with super mealworm
http://s113.photobucket.com/albums/n237/scorpquiz/-VIDEOS-/?action=view&current=A-1.flv



Mesobuthus spp. from Turkey eating a mealworm (3rd instar)











I never have a problem with mealworms

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kahoy (Feb 14, 2007)

worms (meals and supers) have a hard time burrowing on the sand.
worms (meals and supers) surfaces out when their burrow becomes wet

so if you have a false bottom or have a wet substrate they will just stay on the ground.

they drown easealy and they resurrects afterwards.


----------



## dazbuzz (Feb 15, 2007)

EAD063 said:


> Plastic dish won't help much ...either will be too low to contain the worms or too high for the scorp to reach down into it...  (tried it) lol.   I hate meal worms... pain in the butt.. I say crickets and roaches too... meal worms are for lizzards... lol


i got up and found the plastic dish empty. this is the last time i use mealworms.


----------



## tarsier (Feb 15, 2007)

i crush their heads a little.  not enough to kill them but enough to stop them from burrowing.


----------



## Nikos (Feb 15, 2007)

I feed mealworms to my scorpions for years now (and for some periods I use ONLY mealworms) without any problems.

Even if the worms will bury in the substrate a hungry scorpion will dig it out and eat it (I've seen it happen many times).


----------



## dazbuzz (Feb 15, 2007)

there was 5 mealworms in the dish last night now there are none. i would feel better if there were only 1 mealworm loose in the tank but i can't find the buggers.


----------



## Vermis (Feb 15, 2007)

dazbuzz said:


> i got up and found the plastic dish empty. this is the last time i use mealworms.


Sorry about that! 

What type of scorpions do you keep?  Maybe they'll end up eating them anyway, at some point.


----------



## dazbuzz (Feb 15, 2007)

2 small emps but i got the 5 mealworms out so it's ok now.


----------



## Alakdan (Feb 15, 2007)

If your emps are 2nd to 4th instars, they will eat chopped mealworms.  At least in my experience.


----------

